# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  سومین گزارش خبرآنلاین به اعتراض شدید داوطلبان به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی

## lover sick

سلام...چند هفته پیش از بچه های انجمن خواستم که به خبرگزاری خبرآنلاین برن و به تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی اعتراض کنند...حالا از اون روز به بعد تا حالا این موضوع به یکی از پربحث ترین مطالب خبری این خبرگزاری تبدیل شده...و حالا این سومین گزارش خبرآنلاین طی چند روز گذشته نسبت به اعتراض داوطلبان در مورد تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی است... موافقان و مخالفان از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور می گویند/ وقتی کنکور منفور، "عزیز" می شود!

باز هم از همه بچه های انجمن هم سومی ها و هم کنکوری ها می خوام به این خبر مراجعه و زیر این خبر باز هم به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق اعتراض کنن...برای بچه های سومی که می خوان سال بعد رتبه زیر1000 بیارن باید بگم که معدل19/90 هم برای شما تاثیر منفی روی رتبه تون داره....پس فکر نکنین چون معدلتون بالای 19 می شه پس حتما تاثیر مثبت رو رتبه کنکورتون می ذاره....

----------


## lover sick

اینم یه نمونه از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در رتبه های زیر 1000....همینجور که می بینین درصدهای این دو داوطلب کاملا مشابه یکدیگر هست و فقط تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی باعث این اختلاف در رتبه شده....نکته جالب دیگه این که هر دو معدل خیلی بالایی داشتن ...پس اینو بدونین که برای رتبه زیر هزار اگه معدلتون بیست نشده باشه به احتمال خیلی زیاد ر روی رتبه تون تاثیر منفی می ذاره....

----------


## arj

اگه اینجوری باشه که خیلی دردسره ! یعنی انقدر تاثیر داره ؟ این آمار درسته ؟

----------


## lover sick

Up

----------


## lover sick

> اگه اینجوری باشه که خیلی دردسره ! یعنی انقدر تاثیر داره ؟ این آمار درسته ؟


صد در صد...تازه نمونه های از این بدتر هم داریم...

----------


## lover sick

موافقان و مخالفان از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور می گویند/ وقتی کنکور منفور، "عزیز" می شود! ...

----------


## trash

اوه اوه اگه اینجوری باشه که کار ما که معدلمون توی نرم میانگین کشوری قرار میگیره تمومه  :Yahoo (77):  اونم با این همه متقاضی......خداااااااااااااا  اااا...............

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اینم یه نمونه از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در رتبه های زیر 1000....همینجور که می بینین درصدهای این دو داوطلب کاملا مشابه یکدیگر هست و فقط تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی باعث این اختلاف در رتبه شده....نکته جالب دیگه این که هر دو معدل خیلی بالایی داشتن ...پس اینو بدونین که برای رتبه زیر هزار اگه معدلتون بیست نشده باشه به احتمال خیلی زیاد ر روی رتبه تون تاثیر منفی می ذاره....


منبع؟!
قطعا اينطوري نيس. شما اگه به کارنامه هاي گزينه دو نگاه کنيد معدلاي ١٨ و خورده ايم داريم که رتبه خوبي آوردن و درصداشونم تفاوت چشمگيري نداره.

----------


## rezagmi

اون تاثیر معدل که زده کاملا درسته و متاسفانه اینجوری رتبه هارو شدیدا جا به جا میکنن ولی اعتراض بی فایده اس عوض نت گربشینین بخونین :Yahoo (100):

----------


## lover sick

از مقاله عادل اخکندی مدیر وبسایت فرا...********

----------


## na3r!n

> اینم یه نمونه از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در رتبه های زیر 1000....همینجور که می بینین درصدهای این دو داوطلب کاملا مشابه یکدیگر هست و فقط تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی باعث این اختلاف در رتبه شده....نکته جالب دیگه این که هر دو معدل خیلی بالایی داشتن ...پس اینو بدونین که برای رتبه زیر هزار اگه معدلتون بیست نشده باشه به احتمال خیلی زیاد ر روی رتبه تون تاثیر منفی می ذاره....


امکان نداره اونم تو ریاضی.....

----------


## Nikolas

عزیزم من اینو میذاشتین بعد کنکور الان روحیه همه کنکوری ها میریزه بهم. من یه ساله دارم سعی می کنم خودمو از این مساله تاثیر معدل زهرماری
دور نگه دارم الان دوباره اومد!

----------


## sepanta1990

اگه درس به درس تاثیر بدن فک منم هر نمره در حد ۱ تا ۱.۵ در صد تاثیر داشته باشه.مثلا اگه کسی ۲۰ بگیره و ۲۵ درصد به درصد کنکورش اضافه کنن برا کسی که ۱۸ بگیره ۲۲-۲۳ درصد اضافه میشه. البته حدودی و ذهنی حساب کردم.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> ************************post/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B6%DB%8C%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%84-%D9%88-%D8%AC%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%AF-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D9%86%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AB%DB%8C%D8%B1-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%AF%D9%84 ...


بله صحيح ميفرماييد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> از مقاله عادل اخکندی مدیر وبسایت فرا...********


جدي نگير داداش.
شما همينکارنامه ها رو تو کانون يا گزينه دو پيدا کن.
ولي به نظرم وقتتو تلف نکن اينارم باور نکن.

----------


## Orwell

> فایل پیوست 31139


سلام
درسته معدل تاثیر داره و اتفاقا تاثیرشم نسبتا چشمگیره ولی واسه 0.4 اختلاف معدل دیگه اینجوری غوغا نمیکنه !
درصورتی که کارنامه اصلیشون رو پیدا کردین اونوقت میشه بعنوان یه منبع قابل اعتماد بهش نگا کرد.

----------


## ali493



----------


## lover sick

> 


دوستانی که هی می گن منبع...بفرمایید اینم منبع....من چون با موبایل پیام می ذارم نمی تونم از سایت کانون عکس بگیرم...عزیزان حالا باورتون شد که تاثیر معدل چجوری می تونه یه نفرو نابود کنه....تازه من نمونه های از این بدتر هم دیدم...ا

----------


## lover sick

> بله صحيح ميفرماييد


دوست خوبم حالا باورتون شد که صحیح می فرمایم؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Orwell

> دوست خوبم حالا باورتون شد که صحیح می فرمایم؟


خب معدلشون رو که نمیدونیم. میدونیم ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی اینو مطمینم اختلاف معدلشون 0.4 نبوده. درکل همون اولشم بحث سر همین 0.4 اختلاف معدل بود

بنظرم حدود 1.5 الی 2 نمره معدلشون باهم فرق داشته

معدل 19.5 و 19.9 اختلاف رتبه کشوریشون خیلی باشه 80 الی 100 تاس نه 400 تا

----------


## kasra94

يعني مني ك الان معدل كتبي نهاييم ١٨.٨١ و معدل ديپلمم ١٩.٤١
نميتونم زير ٣٠٠ بشم؟ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان دم کنکور به اين چيزا فک نکنيد.جز آثار مخرب چيز ديگه اي نداره

----------


## nasser5190

سلام دوستان بنظرتون معدل کتبی 17ونیم حدود خوبه یا بد :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mahdi.sniper

من دم کنکور نیستم
ولی کتبی نهاییم هیجده و خورده ای میشه در بهترین حالت
یعنی باید با پزشکی خدافظی کنم دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## simin11

به نظرم اینو میذاشتین بعد از کنکور بگین.
خیلیا ممکنه با دیدنش روحیشون به هم بریزه اونم 5-6 روز مونده به کنکور.

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
لطفا يك بار ديگه بررسی نماييد فردی كه رتبه بهتری آورده ، در درس معارف كه در ميان دروس عمومی ضريب بيشتری دارد ( بعد از ادبيات كه درصد هر دو نفر برابر است )  اختلاف زيادی با نفر ديگر دارد همچنين در درس رياضی و در كل دروس اختصاصی درصد های اين فرد بهتر است ( مجموع دروس عمومی آخر در يك ضرب می شود درصورتيكه مجموع دروس اختصاصی ها در 3 ضرب ميشه ) پس همش تاثير معدل نبوده .

----------


## nasser5190

کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟
17ونیم نهایی
تاثیر مثبت داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من رشتم انسانیه

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟
> 17ونیم نهایی
> تاثیر مثبت داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من رشتم انسانیه


بیخیال 
الان بگن + یا - چه تاثیری داره؟؟
به امید خدا موفق میشی

----------


## Mr.Dr

> امکان نداره اونم تو ریاضی.....


ببین این کارنامه ی دوست خودم هست معدل نهایی 19.40 بوده!


اینم کارنامه ی "علی حاجی آبادی" هست که یه وبلاگ داشت و مشاوره میداد و کارنامه هاش میذاشت و معدلشم 19.90 بود! اسم وبلاگشم "کنکور آسان نیست" بود!

خلاصه مطمئنم!

----------


## nasser5190

> کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟
> 17ونیم نهایی
> تاثیر مثبت داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من رشتم انسانیه


اخه کنکور 95 هستم و 35 درصد قراره بشه
میترسم  :Yahoo (12): 
از همین حالا ناامید شدم که اخه چراااااااااا تاثیر :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## amirh7

خیلی خوبه یه خبرگزاری پیدا شده این قدر پیگیره اگه اعتراض ها زیاد بشه صد در صد عقب نشینی می کنند مثل قضیه کاهش ظرفیت پزشکی که بعد اعتراضات زیاد دوباره ظرفیتا رو بالا بردن

----------


## lover sick

up

----------


## comet97

کاری از دستمون بر نمیاد.کی به حرف ما توجه میکنه!!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

هیچ کار نمیشه کرد.مگه اینکه جمع کنید ی 200 نفرو برین جلو در سازمان سنجش تحصن کنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nacli

آقا لطفا از این معدل بکشین بیرون دیگه. خو خیلی ها هم که معدلشون بالای 19 بوده کلی جون کندن که این شده 
خو اونوخت اونا میان اعتراض میکنن

----------


## Mohands mm

> اگه درس به درس تاثیر بدن فک منم هر نمره در حد ۱ تا ۱.۵ در صد تاثیر داشته باشه.مثلا اگه کسی ۲۰ بگیره و ۲۵ درصد به درصد کنکورش اضافه کنن برا کسی که ۱۸ بگیره ۲۲-۲۳ درصد اضافه میشه. البته حدودی و ذهنی حساب کردم.


اصلا اینجوری حساب نمیشه

----------


## smmmt

دوست عزیز چرا الکی بچه ها رو میترسونید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ینی کسی پایین 19.90 بشه تاثیر منفی میزاره!!!!!!!!!ینی بقیه همه بالای 19.90 بودن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برای مثال پسردایی من با معدل 18.63 شد رتبه ی 237 رشته ی ریاضی که در صورتی که درصدش با رتبه های اطرافش فرق نمی کرد
تاثیر 25 درصدی ینی هنوز 75 درصد کنکوره پس ناامید نشید و به این خبرا توجه نکنین

----------


## smmmt

بعدم اعتراض چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
گیرم که اونقدر که شما میگی تاثیر داشته باشه که نداره  خب کسی که از سال سوم درس خونده با کسی که تازه چهارم شروع کرده فرق نداره
ره رو ان نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود                                            ره رو ان است که اهسته و پیوسته رود

----------


## nahid

چقد بعضیا زیادی حرف میزنن

----------


## f68

> آقا لطفا از این معدل بکشین بیرون دیگه. خو خیلی ها هم که معدلشون بالای 19 بوده کلی جون کندن که این شده 
> خو اونوخت اونا میان اعتراض میکنن


خوو ما نمیگیم ک تاثیر معدلو وردارن

میگیم فقط تاثیرشو مثبت کنن 

ک هم اونی ک خونده حقش ضایع نشه 

و هم اونی ک شرایطش مساعد نبود بخونه ...

----------


## 5konkur95

> دوستان دم کنکور به اين چيزا فک نکنيد.جز آثار مخرب چيز ديگه اي نداره


برای ما که تازه باید شروع کنیم به خوندن چی؟ وسط درس یه دفعه فکرمون میره به معدل .انگیزه مون پایین میاد.ناامید میشیم

----------


## sis413

تاثیر معدل کاملا بی انصافیه

----------


## nacli

> خوو ما نمیگیم ک تاثیر معدلو وردارن
> 
> میگیم فقط تاثیرشو مثبت کنن 
> 
> ک هم اونی ک خونده حقش ضایع نشه 
> 
> و هم اونی ک شرایطش مساعد نبود بخونه ...


موافقم با حرفت اما خیلیا میگن تاثیرش رو صفر کنن
من خودم کتبیم 17.30 شده یه وخت فکر نکنی الکی میخوام دفاع کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lover sick

> آقا لطفا از این معدل بکشین بیرون دیگه. خو خیلی ها هم که معدلشون بالای 19 بوده کلی جون کندن که این شده 
> خو اونوخت اونا میان اعتراض میکنن


دوست عزیز معدل کتبی دیپلم من هم 19.20 شده ولی به تاثیر سوابق اعتراض دارم...آخه چرا بعضیا فکر می کنن معدل بالای 19 تاثیر مثبت می ذاره...

----------


## lover sick

> دوست عزیز چرا الکی بچه ها رو میترسونید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ینی کسی پایین 19.90 بشه تاثیر منفی میزاره!!!!!!!!!ینی بقیه همه بالای 19.90 بودن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> برای مثال پسردایی من با معدل 18.63 شد رتبه ی 237 رشته ی ریاضی که در صورتی که درصدش با رتبه های اطرافش فرق نمی کرد
> تاثیر 25 درصدی ینی هنوز 75 درصد کنکوره پس ناامید نشید و به این خبرا توجه نکنین


چی می گی؟...حالت خوبه؟...آخه چرا بعضیا نمی خوان بفهمن توو کنکور تراز مهمه ...حالا اگه 0.1 هم معدلت از یه نفر دیگه کمتر شده باشه به شدت تاثیر گذاره...به خصوص برای اونایی که می خوان رتبه زیر 1000 بیارن...اون کسی هم که میگی معدلش18.63 شده خب نسبت به یه نفر که 20 شده باید خیلی درصدای کنکورشو بالا بزنه تا هم ردیف معدل 20 باشه...

----------


## sepanta1990

> اصلا اینجوری حساب نمیشه


همینجوری حساب میشه منتها با تراز. به هر حال اختلاف 1 -2 نمره فکر نکنم تاثیرش خیلی زیاد باشه.

----------


## sepanta1990

> چی می گی؟...حالت خوبه؟...آخه چرا بعضیا نمی خوان بفهمن توو کنکور تراز مهمه ...حالا اگه 0.1 هم معدلت از یه نفر دیگه کمتر شده باشه به شدت تاثیر گذاره...به خصوص برای اونایی که می خوان رتبه زیر 1000 بیارن...اون کسی هم که میگی معدلش18.63 شده خب نسبت به یه نفر که 20 شده باید خیلی درصدای کنکورشو بالا بزنه تا هم ردیف معدل 20 باشه...


منم معدلم 18.75 بود رتبه م 300 شد. البته سال 91 کنکور دادم دقیق میدونم اونموقه معدل رو چجوری تاثیر میدادن

----------


## BrokenHeart

ببینید معدل خیلی چیز مسخره ای هستش ولی اونقدرام تاثیر نداره مثال : این کارنامه ارو از گرینه 2 گرفتم :

----------


## Mr Sky

لطفا کارنامه ی کسایی که معدلشون 17بوده رو هم بزارید

----------


## sam-n

به ما که رسید وا رسید
من اینقدر خوندم واسه نهایی باید تاثیرشو بذارن

----------


## saeedkh76

> اینم یه نمونه از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در رتبه های زیر 1000....همینجور که می بینین درصدهای این دو داوطلب کاملا مشابه یکدیگر هست و فقط تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی باعث این اختلاف در رتبه شده....نکته جالب دیگه این که هر دو معدل خیلی بالایی داشتن ...پس اینو بدونین که برای رتبه زیر هزار اگه معدلتون بیست نشده باشه به احتمال خیلی زیاد ر روی رتبه تون تاثیر منفی می ذاره....فایل پیوست 31139


تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی توی انتخاب رشته اعمال میشه و چیزی که به عنوان رتبه ارائه میشه صرفا مربوط به نتیجه علمی شخص در کنکوره و نمرات نهایی در اون اعمال نشده

----------


## BrokenHeart

> تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی توی انتخاب رشته اعمال میشه و چیزی که به عنوان رتبه ارائه میشه صرفا مربوط به نتیجه علمی شخص در کنکوره و نمرات نهایی در اون اعمال نشده


کی همچین چیزی گفته ؟؟؟

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

فرااااااموش نشه.........

----------


## farzi

> اینم یه نمونه از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در رتبه های زیر 1000....همینجور که می بینین درصدهای این دو داوطلب کاملا مشابه یکدیگر هست و فقط تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی باعث این اختلاف در رتبه شده....نکته جالب دیگه این که هر دو معدل خیلی بالایی داشتن ...پس اینو بدونین که برای رتبه زیر هزار اگه معدلتون بیست نشده باشه به احتمال خیلی زیاد ر روی رتبه تون تاثیر منفی می ذاره....<img src="http://forum.konkur.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=31139&stc=1" attachmentid="31139" alt="" id="vbattach_31139" class="previewthumb">


<br>\n<br>ببینید- میشه گفت که معدل 17/5 به بالا تاثیر مثبت داره از اون کمتر قطعا منفیه مگه برای رتبه های نجومی<img src="http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilies/yahoo/yahoo (105).gif" alt="" title="Yahoo (105)" smilieid="156" class="inlineimg" border="0">\n<br>

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بابا چقدر پیگیرید شماها....پاشین برین دم در سازمان سنجش اعتراض کنید.با خبرگزاری و ... کار به جایی نمیکشه.یه 5 روز برین جلو درش چادر بزنید عین این اروپائیا مطمئن باشید جواب میگیرید

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام...چند هفته پیش از بچه های انجمن خواستم که به خبرگزاری خبرآنلاین برن و به تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی اعتراض کنند...حالا از اون روز به بعد تا حالا این موضوع به یکی از پربحث ترین مطالب خبری این خبرگزاری تبدیل شده...و حالا این سومین گزارش خبرآنلاین طی چند روز گذشته نسبت به اعتراض داوطلبان در مورد تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی است... موافقان و مخالفان از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور می گویند/ وقتی کنکور منفور، "عزیز" می شود!
> 
> باز هم از همه بچه های انجمن هم سومی ها و هم کنکوری ها می خوام به این خبر مراجعه و زیر این خبر باز هم به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق اعتراض کنن...برای بچه های سومی که می خوان سال بعد رتبه زیر1000 بیارن باید بگم که معدل19/90 هم برای شما تاثیر منفی روی رتبه تون داره....پس فکر نکنین چون معدلتون بالای 19 می شه پس حتما تاثیر مثبت رو رتبه کنکورتون می ذاره....


ببخشید میشه بپرسم چطور معدل 19.90 تاثیر منفی میذاره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amiiin

> ببخشید میشه بپرسم چطور معدل 19.90 تاثیر منفی میذاره؟؟؟؟


مردم آرزوشونه ۱۹ بشن اون وقت شما :Yahoo (50): 
شما درستو بخون مطمئن با تاثیر بدی نمیزاره بران
در ضمن تاثیر درس به درس هس

----------


## lover sick

up

----------


## عیسی محمدمولی

> سلام...چند هفته پیش از بچه های انجمن خواستم که به خبرگزاری خبرآنلاین برن و به تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی اعتراض کنند...حالا از اون روز به بعد تا حالا این موضوع به یکی از پربحث ترین مطالب خبری این خبرگزاری تبدیل شده...و حالا این سومین گزارش خبرآنلاین طی چند روز گذشته نسبت به اعتراض داوطلبان در مورد تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی است... موافقان و مخالفان از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور می گویند/ وقتی کنکور منفور، "عزیز" می شود!
> 
> باز هم از همه بچه های انجمن هم سومی ها و هم کنکوری ها می خوام به این خبر مراجعه و زیر این خبر باز هم به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق اعتراض کنن...برای بچه های سومی که می خوان سال بعد رتبه زیر1000 بیارن باید بگم که معدل19/90 هم برای شما تاثیر منفی روی رتبه تون داره....پس فکر نکنین چون معدلتون بالای 19 می شه پس حتما تاثیر مثبت رو رتبه کنکورتون می ذاره....


من سوالم از شما اینه : مگه ما چند نفر تو کشور داریم که معدلشون بالای 19 میشه؟ مگه هر کس معدلش بالا شد کنکورو خوب میده؟
به نظر من به جای اینکه جو سازی کنید و خودتون رو الکی سرگرم کنید برید درستون رو بخونید .. بعضی از ماها قبول نداریم که یه سری ناکامی ها تقصیر خودمونه .. مثلا طرف در طول سال تحصیلی هی زیر 10 می گیره بعد میاد اعتراض می کنه می گه نهایی سخت بود و من کم می گیرم. ما می گیم باشه نهایی سخت بود ولی آیا امتحان های کلاسی هم سخت بودن که هی تک می گرفتی؟ آیا مشکل از خودت نیست؟
بعد به نظرم این حرف ها کامل درست نیست. طرف با معدل تقریبا 18 رتبه ی زیر 500 آورده. یکم حقیقت بین باشیم و الکی جو سازی نکنیم.

----------


## lover sick

> من سوالم از شما اینه : مگه ما چند نفر تو کشور داریم که معدلشون بالای 19 میشه؟ مگه هر کس معدلش بالا شد کنکورو خوب میده؟
> به نظر من به جای اینکه جو سازی کنید و خودتون رو الکی سرگرم کنید برید درستون رو بخونید .. بعضی از ماها قبول نداریم که یه سری ناکامی ها تقصیر خودمونه .. مثلا طرف در طول سال تحصیلی هی زیر 10 می گیره بعد میاد اعتراض می کنه می گه نهایی سخت بود و من کم می گیرم. ما می گیم باشه نهایی سخت بود ولی آیا امتحان های کلاسی هم سخت بودن که هی تک می گرفتی؟ آیا مشکل از خودت نیست؟
> بعد به نظرم این حرف ها کامل درست نیست. طرف با معدل تقریبا 18 رتبه ی زیر 500 آورده. یکم حقیقت بین باشیم و الکی جو سازی نکنیم.


اولا اینکه معدل نهایی من 19.58 شده نه10...ثانیا کی جوسازی کرد؟من اومدم یه نمونه واقعی از تاثیر معدل رو گذاشتم...وقتی معنی جوسازی رو نمی دونی اظهار فضل نکن...من و بچه های دیگه اعتراض داریم چون مثل شماها سر جلسه تقلب نکردیم و برگه امتحانمون هم دست بالا صحیح نشده...اینقد بدم میآد از آدمایی که ژست روشنفکری می گیرن...من نمی دونم چرا یه سری چیزای خیلی ساده از سطح درک و فهم بعضیا پایین تره...دوست من تاثیر سوابق یه ناحقیه محضه...تقلب های سر جلسه...سلیقه ای بودن تصحیح توو هر شهر...اطلاع نداشتن کنکوریهای قبل از 93 از تاثیر مستقیم و...do you understand
یه چیز دیگه یادم رفت...اینکه پرسیدی مگه چند نفر توو کشورمعدل بالای 19 داریم؟...فقط اینو بدون که توو امتحان نهایی سال قبل فقط6000نفر معدلشون20 شد...حالا خودت بگیر چند نفر بالای 19 شدن...به خاطر همینه که اگه معدل بالای 19 هم باشه بازم برای رتبه های زیر1000 کشور تاثیر منفی می ذاره که یه نمونش رو گذاشتم...

----------


## عیسی محمدمولی

> اولا اینکه معدل نهایی من 19.58 شده نه10...ثانیا کی جوسازی کرد؟من اومدم یه نمونه واقعی از تاثیر معدل رو گذاشتم...وقتی معنی جوسازی رو نمی دونی اظهار فضل نکن...من و بچه های دیگه اعتراض داریم چون مثل شماها سر جلسه تقلب نکردیم و برگه امتحانمون هم دست بالا صحیح نشده...اینقد بدم میآد از آدمایی که ژست روشنفکری می گیرن...من نمی دونم چرا یه سری چیزای خیلی ساده از سطح درک و فهم بعضیا پایین تره...دوست من تاثیر سوابق یه ناحقیه محضه...تقلب های سر جلسه...سلیقه ای بودن تصحیح توو هر شهر...اطلاع نداشتن کنکوریهای قبل از 93 از تاثیر مستقیم و...do you understand
> یه چیز دیگه یادم رفت...اینکه پرسیدی مگه چند نفر توو کشورمعدل بالای 19 داریم؟...فقط اینو بدون که توو امتحان نهایی سال قبل فقط6000نفر معدلشون20 شد...حالا خودت بگیر چند نفر بالای 19 شدن...به خاطر همینه که اگه معدل بالای 19 هم باشه بازم برای رتبه های زیر1000 کشور تاثیر منفی می ذاره که یه نمونش رو گذاشتم...


اولا بنده به هیچ عنوان تقلبی نمی کنم .. دوما حرف شما تا یه حدودی درست البته تا یه حدودی هم نادرست .. سوال اینجاست که آیا در کنکور نمی شه تقلبی کرد؟ آیا 6000 نفر اول کنکور امسال همونایین که معدلشون 20 شده؟ شما با تاثیر نهایی مخالفی من با کنکور مخالفم .. بالاخره هر کس یه سری نظرات داره ولی نباید رو نظرات اشتباه پا فشاری کرد

----------


## JoKeR

up!

این تاپیک نباید خاک بخوره

----------


## JoKeR

*معدلی شدن کنکور عادلانه نیست، در مدارس تقلب می‌شود و برگ‌ها درست تصحیح نمی‌شود! - کنکور*

----------


## S I N A

> *معدلی شدن کنکور عادلانه نیست، در مدارس تقلب می‌شود و برگ‌ها درست تصحیح نمی‌شود! - کنکور*



*چرا غصه میخوری عزیزم ؟!
شما هم تقلب میکردی خب 

من خودم فیزیک 5 تا سوال از اون جاخالی هاش رو از رو دوستم زدم .
همینطور دینی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی و ....

تازه من جلو بودم میز دوم 
یکی از دوستام که گوشیش رو گذاشته بود تو لباس زیرش ، سر هر جلسه امتحان اجازه میگرف بره دستشویی ، بعد از 10 دیقه بر میگشت .
خخخخخ

این نهایی ها اینقد که فکر میکنی مهم نیس 
اگر وقتی که میزاری واس اعتراض بهش رو نمیدونم فکر کردن بهش رو بشینی تست ریاضی بزنی ، 10 برابر بیشتر جلو میفتی .*

----------


## JoKeR

> *چرا غصه میخوری عزیزم ؟!
> شما هم تقلب میکردی خب 
> 
> من خودم فیزیک 5 تا سوال از اون جاخالی هاش رو از رو دوستم زدم .
> همینطور دینی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی و ....
> 
> تازه من جلو بودم میز دوم 
> یکی از دوستام که گوشیش رو گذاشته بود تو لباس زیرش ، سر هر جلسه امتحان اجازه میگرف بره دستشویی ، بعد از 10 دیقه بر میگشت .
> خخخخخ
> ...


مشکل معدل نیس
مشکل تاثیر معدل هم نیست

مشکل اینکه مارو  :Y (499):  فرض کردند

هرچند شک ندارم واقعا  :Y (499): ایم

----------


## f68

> مشکل معدل نیس
> مشکل تاثیر معدل هم نیست
> 
> مشکل اینکه مارو  فرض کردند
> 
> هرچند شک ندارم واقعا ایم


در اینک گوسفندیم شکی نی

نبودیم ک الان جلو سازمان سنجش بودیم ن اینجا

----------


## JoKeR

> در اینک گوسفندیم شکی نی
> 
> نبودیم ک الان جلو سازمان سنجش بودیم ن اینجا


بی خیال همسفر  ... این نیز بگذرد!

----------


## ShAr0097

_ی بیت سنگین میگم ومیرم_

_شب به شب قوچی از این دهکده کم خواهدشد      ماده گرگی دل اگر از سگ چوپان ببرد_

----------


## Mohammad_74

*با تاثیر بیشتر معدل  حق خیلیا خورده میشه*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*خداییش روحیه دست جمعی نیست تو کار ما...پایه باشید ی کمپین  راه بندازید واسش و اعتراض کنید دم در ادرات اموزش و پرورش شهرستانا بخدا  حل میشه این مشکل
واسه سربازیم 2سال عمرتو باس تلف کنی...اینم با اعتراض حل میشه
*

----------


## mika

ما که برای دومین بار امسال کنکور دادیم و  خیلی بعد سر معدل نقره داغ شدیم
خیلی بد   :Yahoo (19):

----------

